# Looking for a Photo



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Can anyone help me locate a picture of (I Think) a Cam-Am Car that raced in the 80's that was painted in the Red and White 'Coke is the Real Thing' theme.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

bbtt,

Help, I am still looking. This is really bugging me, I know I seen this car. 

Dave :freak:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have a book printed in 1981 on Can-Am cars. There are no Coke liveried cars in there. There is a CRC sponsored car that is white w/red on the sides and top and a Magicolor sponsored car with stripes on the side that are in the "wave" form.


Good luck! If you get the picture, please post it here.

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What about a GTP?

http://www.sml.lr.tudelft.nl/~home/rob/models/962.htm

If you're looking to do a Coke theme racer the good news is that this body style (Porche 962) is very easy to find in HO scale. Tomy makes these bodies for AFX sized cars and they'll fit every chassis from a regular '71 vintage AFX chassis up 
through a BSRT G3.

Another Coke car that could be done in HO: 
http://www.sml.lr.tudelft.nl/~home/rob/models/935.htm


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The 935 body shape doesn't look anything like the Tomy version.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> What about a GTP?
> 
> http://www.sml.lr.tudelft.nl/~home/rob/models/962.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Micyou03, 
If you read the description of the car they note that it is a K3 version of the car... lots of changes from the original car or most popular version of the car.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Guys,

Check out some of the cars for sale. 

http://www.symbolicmotors.com/framesets/page2.html

Dave


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If your looking for a good pics site, see below as they have most every car for every race on Sports cars...it's a site I use often!

As for the Coke car, I'm a huge Can-Am fan, and can't say I remember seeing a Coke car from the 80's Can-am II series....as Marty mentions, the MagiColor car driven by Mario Andretti looks alot like a coke car, I will check my personal pics at the home tonight for a Coke though.

http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo.html

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry the pic isn't color, but it's the only one I could find here at work of the Magicolor car......it's bright red and the stripe on the side is white.













----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

SCJ, that is one awesome site. The sports car classes are what do it for me. It's totally awe inspiring to see the real version of an AFX slotcar out there on the track. That's what makes it real. I wish someone would step up to the plate and start producing some more HO scale models of these cars.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

You guys are right, it was my mistake looking under the Cam-Am Cars. Again everybody thank you for you help.

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

SCJ,

I love that site. Thanks for the link!!!


----------

